# Saying good bye to my best friend



## Sealdoc

I joined this forum in Feb of 2003, about 2 days after picking Sabre when he was just 3 days old. It was an easy pick for someone as inexperienced as I was. I wanted a male and there was only 2. I also wanted a tan/black and he was the only one, his brother was more red/black. We got him from a long time GSD breeder in West Virginia (Becks) and he impressed us with his facility and all his GSD's.

At first he was my hobby, I was working double shifts weekends (Fri/Sat) and had the whole week off to play, train and spoil him. I fed him the BARF diet for his first 2 years, went through intensive and expensive training to get him to his full off leash. 

My oldest was 18 months old when we he came home, my other 2 (8/5) do not know life with out him. We have so many pictures of my oldest and Sabre growing up from puppy hood. So many memories of him nipping at her diapers as she ran.

Never a "true" babysitter, we and my kids felt safe know he was in the house and that he was always watching over them. Being deployed numerous times or going away on long trips he was the alarm system, the protector of the house while I was gone. My wife never had any fears answering the door, allowing a service repairmen into the house because Sabre would lay down his life for them. With me he was just a big wus, but with the he was always "on", the protector always needing to be "right" there next to them.

He had OCD with fetching and was afraid of water ( only dog that i have known or had that could not swim). He would still try to get into your lap and always knew where his treats were and would stair at that cabinet and bark until he was given a treat. He always let us know with his grown and moan that his food not to his liking if my wife didn't pour bacon grease or gravy over is food.

We noticed over the past few months that he was getting older. He would only fetch 5-6 times, then 3-4 to just a few times before just laying down having enough. We never thought anything about his stomach gurgling or the excessive gas he has had over the past 6-8 months. We had talked about him possible or probably not making it out of Pensacola when we arrived there last Nov in 2010. I had 4 year orders, he was getting ready to turn 8 and all the web searches showed life expectancy ranging from 9-13 years. He was extremely well cared for, and inside dog with free access to the outside. So we expected the later.

Over the past year I have been consumed with work and gone alot, as was the family. 19 days ago we left Pensacola for San Diego for my next duty assignment, leaving 2+ years ahead of schedule. For past 17 days he spent almost every moment with us, traveling in the car across country and staying in hotel rooms with us. Protecting us when I trailer broke in New Orleans and I to repair it in a bad part of town, Protecting us in the motels/hotels across the country. 

We got the keys to our house on Wednesday night, kenneled him on Thursday while we had the movers come in on Friday. We got a call late Friday that he was not acting right, not eating and he was panting. He was transported to the Pet ER and diagnosed with a Bloat - stomach torsion. Prognosis was not good, spleen was enlarged, organs began to become necrotic. I had to make the decision to put him to sleep.

We brought the kids in to say good bye, he looked in such pain and discomfort. When my wife brought the kids into the waiting room, he could hear them and went into panic/anxiety mode because he could not be there with them. Still in his pain he was still putting them first.

When the vet came in, he was in my arms, I was petting him behind his ears where he loved it the most and in-between my tears I was telling him what a good boy he was over an over again.


He was part of my family for past 9 years and 3 months. His loss is enormous for my wife and I. The kids are processing it, but my wife and I have been hit hard. We are surrounded by boxes from the move and the garage is filled with all his stuff.

Is it wrong to already be thinking of another GSD? I feel so guilty thinking of it.

Thank you all if you have made it this far, this has been therapeutic for me.


Sabre, I love you and I am so sorry this happened to you. You were the best dog I have ever had, the longest one I have ever had and I truly loved you like a friend. You did so much for me and the family and we are at such a loss with out you. Bye my dear friend, you will be missed forever.


J & J


----------



## harleyboysmom

So sorry for your loss. I lost my Harley a mere 4 wks ago, seems like yesterday. Not a day goes by that I wish he was still here. He was my best friend, and the best boy I could ever want. Always a smile on his face everytime he looked at me. 
Although the pain is still here and new, I asked the same thing from these wonderful GSD owners. I went out after 1 week of sheer misery and got my new little friend. As one person said, it is a tribute to the one you lost to find a new friend. He left you with wonderful memories and would not to see you hurt, that is the heart of a GSD.
It in my opion not to soon, as my Sammy has helped with the grief tremendously, but I still miss my boy, but my Sammy needs me now.
Good luck, I know how you feel, as so do many others. Follow your heart, you will know when to get your new friend.
Harleys Mom, now Sammy's, Carol


----------



## Daisy

I cry as I read your story and am so sorry for your loss of Sabre, your devoted friend and protector. May you find peace soon. It is hard to lose a beloved pet, especially unexpected. Only you will know when the time is right for a new GSD. When my cat of 16 died, I said I was done with cats. Two weeks later, I adopted one from Pet Smart because although we have dogs, our home felt empty without a cat. I suggest you grieve first, and then let your heart guide. My only concern would be if I replaced my beloved too quickly, would I expect him to be what I had. I think it would be more difficult to replace my GSD in 2 weeks like the cat, but I know I wouldn't wait long. Once you've had a GSD in your family, it is hard to be without! You will know when the time is right. Blessings and peace to you and your wife.


----------



## DharmasMom

I am so sorry for your loss. Your post brought me to tears. I don't think it is wrong of you to be thinking of getting a new GSD, the time is right whenever you are ready.

I wish you all the best with whatever you decide.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I am so sorry for your loss . Sabre was obviously loved and took on his role of protector out of his love and devotion to his family. I have a 10 and 12 year old GSds and I think that GSDs form a unique and specail bond w/ their families. Sabre waits at the bridge where he can play fetch all day and still watches over his beloved family.Take care.BTW Sabre would want you to have another protector for his kids.
Maggi


----------



## llombardo

Such a heartfelt post, it brought tears to my eyes If you feel your ready for another GSD then you should do it. It won't replace Sabre, but I'm sure it will take you down memory lane. I rescued an older lab that had brain cancer and his owner passed away. When he started showing signs of slowing down, I went and got a golden retriever puppy. The lab lived for about 3 more months and I was a mess when he had to put to sleep, the puppy helped me get through it. The day my mom's first Rott was put to sleep I went out and got her a Rott puppy. She also swears that puppy got her through a rough time. You will know when the time is right. May you find peace, joy, and happiness with a new GSD whenever you decide to get one. And always know that Sabre knew you loved him and he gave that back to you ten fold


----------



## Stosh

I'm so sorry you lost Sabre. At least you all got to spend his last weeks together and enjoy the adventure of the move. He obviously was well loved. When you feel it's the right time to have another pup, it's the right time and don't feel any guilt. Thank you and your family for your service to our country- and that includes Sabre.


----------



## katdog5911

So hard to say goodbye to a good friend. I think there is no right or wrong time to get another dog. I like what Carol said about it being a tribute. That makes so much sense....


----------



## Sunflowers

I in tears reading your story and I can feel your pain. Know that people handle loss in different ways. When I lost a beloved cat to pancreatitis at a young age-- she was seven-- I was on the Internet the same week looking for another. Some friends were surprised because they said they would have needed more time. I couldn't take the horribly empty house. We had a kitten within a few weeks, as soon as he was ready to leave cat mama. 
If it makes you feel better to get a puppy right away, do it. So many dogs in need of homes...
I am so sorry for the loss of your wonderful GSD.


----------



## StryderPup

I am so sorry for your loss....my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. It is never easy to let a member of your family go.


----------



## Loneforce

It is definitely not wrong to be thinking of a new furry friend. Remember Sabre will never be replaced or forgotten....Believe me when I tell you, you will think of him every day. There is not a day that has gone past, that I haven't thought about Taz. I see alot of him in my new pup Jonas. its like his spirit is in him. "yea I know it sounds weird"  I'm sorry for your loss  he sounded like a great friend as you was to him. I wish you luck on what ever you decide.....Sincerley Loneforce


----------



## Scarlettsmom

My heart aches for you and your family. I agree, there is no right or wrong amount of time time to grieve. We lost our beloved Paige on Dec 26, 2008. That day, we contacted VGSR to help us find a new pack member. One month, to the day, we found Scarlett. 

No one should sit in judgement of your choices. Do what feels right to your family. God Bless,


----------



## OriginalWacky

My heart goes out to you and your family in this time of loss. I too understand the pain of losing a beloved family member. I firmly believe that you have to do what's right for you. Getting another dog right away is a beautiful tribute to how special Sabre was in your life (my opinion). You aren't going to be able to replicate him, but a new dog may help you feel needed once again.


----------



## chloesmama2

Wow, brought me back to last September when I lost my faithful friend Cassie. She meant so much to me and it was so hard to see her go.
Mine also to the end was worried about me. I was so broke down and could not believe that I had to make a decision to put her to sleep. I could not imagine life without her. She passed in the early morning and I could not even go back to the house because of all her toys in the house. I stayed at my sisters. In the afternoon that same day my sister came home with a new puppy. I was very leary about taking on a new puppy as well so soon after losing her. I actually was saying I did not want to love another dog like that again because it is too hard to lose them, but little did I know how much my little Casey would wiggle into my heart. He is part Lab and part Springer Spanel. Little did I know also that several months later we also would be welcoming our little GSP- Chloe into our lives. I miss my baby so much, but I know she sent these pups to look after her family and her mommy in her absence. I am sure your boy would think the same.
Sorry about going on and on just wanted to share my story with you to hope it gives you a little comfort. Best wishes and so sorry about your loss.


----------



## Caragirl

I am new here, but I just read your post and wanted to say how sorry I am. That was a nice tribute to your dog. I think there is no correct answer as to when to get another. You have to do what is best for you and your family.


----------



## blehmannwa

You are a great dog owner. Sabre is irreplaceable but your next dog will be very lucky.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover

I think if you want a new German Shepherd it's a tribute to Sabre, who gave you complete faith in them. I've found that feeling of loss never completely goes away. We always carry a bit of them in our hearts even decades later. My sympathies to you.


----------



## Mimi Miller

*Loss of your loyal companion...*

I have said over and over that I wish I would have had GSD's before I was 62.. Just had my first litter with my Luci-Jo. I would have another and another if I had the room. I love the breed, the dog loves me, and I do not want to live 1 day of what I have left without a loyal GSD by my side ... I am so sorry for your loss. Mimi Miller :angel:


----------



## katieliz

i am so sorry for your huge loss. 

my feeling is that it's never too soon, it's never disrespectful to the dog you've lost...i'm another one who believes it's a tribute to the strength of the love you felt...life is so empty without that love and the joy that comes from experiencing it. and i'm pretty sure sabre's spirit would never want "his" family to be without a german shepherd by their side. 

again, i'm so sorry.


----------



## GSDkid

Tears were showering down my cheeks as I read your letter. I'm sorry to hear about your loss and hope you recover. Sabre was a great dog and I can only imagine what you're going through. You sound like a great pet owner and your next would be blessed to have you.


----------



## jakes mom

I'm so sorry for the loss of your precious dog Sabre  A new dog to love will help keep you occupied and help ease your heartache of losing Sabre - but he'll stay in the heart forever. 

All good wishes
__________
Sue


----------



## GSDLoverII

I am so sorry for your loss of Sabre.
May he R.I.P.


----------



## sitstay

I am so sorry for your loss. 
Sheilah


----------



## Wetdog

I enjoyed hearing your life story of Sabre. He was a wonderful dog. It is hard to lose such a good friend and family member.


----------



## a33890

I cried when I read your story......Your dog was very loved and will always be loved you have great memories, now its time for your family to make new ones. Your beloved pet would want you to have another member of the family.


----------



## GSDcalab

*Wondering what you decided to do*

Hi,

I read your post and teared up terribly. M GSD, Callie, died last Wednesday, and I am having a very difficult time coping. She lived a wonderful 11 years but died way too soon. I am thinking about getting another GSD but I feel so guilty because I don't want to hurt Callie's feelings. Just wondering what you decided to do.....that's all. 

I am so sorry for your loss. I feel your pain.


----------



## LuvShepherds

We've been there. The only danger in getting another dog right away is trying to replace him. The dog you get will be different. Keep that in mind, go for the dog that best fits your needs and don't expect to find him again in the new dog. There will be breed similarities, otherwise, it's going to be very different. 

It's an individual decision. One of the best trainers I know waits two years between dogs. Others get another dog a week later. He would want you to have the pleasure of another dog in your lives now that he's moved on to the Bridge. Do what feels right, but make a good decision on the next dog. Don't get one just to have it. Get the right dog for your family needs, kids' ages right now.


----------



## Jo_in_TX

I am so sorry for your loss. I don't tear up easily, but your story really touched me.


----------



## deldridge72

I'm so sorry for your loss-my old boy was a GDV survivor @ 4; but I had to make the decision to let him go this past January from two ruptured disc-he had been on strong pain killers for a year but was losing the function of his left hind leg--I did adopted a shelter dog a month later but had to rehome her due to aggression toward two of my females--a month after that, I adopted a Shepador pup-it does help with the healing but another will never take the place of the one lost.


----------



## bluebell

So sorry for your loss, he will always be with you in your heart...


----------



## elsie

:hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## wolfstraum

as so many others, your tribute to Sabre brought me to tears.....

Leaving a hole in your heart, another GSD never replaces the lost one, but helps the pain and as soon as you are ready, then add a new family member...just take some care and time to find the right one!


<<<hugs>>

Lee


----------



## carmspack

Good boy , much loved , deeply by family who shared their lives with them, and now , by us , who have read the story and have been touched. Rest in peace .


----------

